

Abuse Policy bothers our social networking website - ecarder

We spoke with more then 20 hosting providers and did not get helpful  answer. Maybe we did not bring our idea clearly?<p>We lunch social business network where users send messages, invitations and get email notifications and etc.<p>From real situation: 
A user scanned his email through our system on the website and then selected “Invite all you contacts”  and sent invitations to all he had on the list (240 emails).<p>After that hosting provider got abuse letters and finally shot down our website.<p>There are many social networks websites which allow users to invite contacts. I did it with facebook, myspace and other.<p>But in our case all hosting  providers they say “If we get abuse letters to much we shot down your account”.  We are interested that users would invite their contacts to join network, but we are going to risk to be shot down because of Abuse Policy.<p>Is there anyone who met that challenge?  Is there any idea what to do?
======
ecarder
Just checked again facebook there is a way to send invitation to all my 500
email contacts with couple clicks. OF cause i understand that is facebook
(with own dedicated servers and policy). But still can't understand why it
does not work for us

------
qhoxie
Nearly all hosts short of colo or a dedicated server (and some of them too!)
will have a blanketed "Unsolicited Mail" clause in their TOS. You will
probably need to colo a server or find a dedicated host that does not impose
those restrictions.

------
il
Simple: Mail from a different server or use a dedicated mailing service(you
can send millions of mails for a few thousand $)

------
attack
Your hosting provider is behaving terribly. I'd change providers right away.
You don't need a dedicated server either.

------
ram1024
remove the invite all "feature"...

